# Hobie worth the price?



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I'm doing a lot of serious research into getting my first kayak. My ultimate dream one would be the Hobie PA 12, but the wife put the stops on that real quick! I'm still looking at the used ones on here and craigslist, and I have a few questions. Is the Hobie mirage drive really that much better than the systems by other makers? I've seen a few other yak with pedal systems that look pretty good also. The reason I ask is that I have had spinal reconstructive surgery, and would like to have the pedals in case my back starts bothering me from paddling. Also, is there any other companies that make really comfortable seats? I have been looking at Native and Ascend FS128t along with the Hobies and just wonder what it is that makes them worth twice as much as other brands?


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Short answer yes. The Mirage drive is more durable than the other brands and the PA seat is the Bomb!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I would pay double. Its just that convenient to fish out of and maneuver around on joy rides.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I'm looking at the Native Slayer 12 now. I looked at, sat in, and played with the PA 12 today and it definitely is nice, but its 3 TIMES the price of the Native!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

That new seat on the Pa will do wonders for ur back its awesome. You also should consider the weight of your kayak especially if you dont own a truck. 

Honestly though if you have a way transport it easily id go for the Pa. 
Put what u have as a down payment and finance the rest . 

I went through a lot of kayaks thinking I didnt need a hobie . I ended up losing money every time I sold and still ended up with a Pa. Lol 

A couple others with nice seats u may wanna consider are 
the Jackson series kayaks (cuda 14,12,big tuna)
And the moken 14 

Good luck and try as many as u can before buying !


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I have a truck (2012 2500HD Duramax) so that isnt a problem. Haven't found a place that will finance them tho.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

When I get back to Fl my fleet will likely consist of 

Pa 14 for me 

Native propel 12.5 for my wife she prefers the system over hobie

And 
Ocean kayak trident
Jackson big tuna 

for friends and family to tag aong


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeah I couldnt find a place either but I
Was able to get a personal loan with a good rate. I think my monthly minimum was like 40 bucks ended up paying it off quickly though.


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

I'm looking at the Native propels now. How do you think they compare?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Honestly I like them both a lot but prefer the pro angler layout and new seat better.
I prefer the price of the native though. I think pensacola kayak and sail carries em if you want to demo one . 


The propel is easier on my jacked up knee and when fishing bridges and docks the reserse in the propel is nice.

Jasoncooperpcola on here owns a lime green one he seems to like it.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

A fellow forum member son caught a sailfish from his propel last year


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a Native Mariner 12 with propel. Actually 2 of them and I LOVE the boat. Honestly it depends on where you want to fish more. Offshore the Native is good, stable and fairly dry ride. Reverse is not really needed out there but I still use it because I back in when I beach it. If I could have my way I would LOVE a 2013 PA to offshore with but just cannot justify that price. Now inshore may just be the mariners game. I know that people say reverse is useless, and they cannot go in shallow water, but I finally bottomed mine out in the sound in 1.1 ft of water, no damage just had to pull up drive and paddle. In calm flat water reverse is VERY nice to hold position. Can stand and fish pretty easily, and it can paddle decently if needed. No twist and stow rudder though like the Hobie and drives are a little heavy and bulky when not deployed. Try both with an open mind as I did because I was dead set on a Revo before I tried. Same prices just seemed to get more boat with the Mariner. If you have the cash for the PA then it would be hard to pass it up!!! The question is not really if Hobies are worth the price, but is pedaling worth the price?


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

You can test drive the Native at Pensacola Kayak and Sail on Old Barrancas.


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

LastLaugh , just my personal 2 cents. Been in Hawaii the last 8 years or so , fished a OK big game prowler which was great . My Buddies had Hobies which I always admired and tried thought they were the bomb. Got back to the panhandle could not decide , demoed the outback , Jackson Cuda and happened apon a 14 PA for a good price. People will tell you their expensive , heavy , but let me tell you if you fork out the cash you will not look back . I'm 49 and I take mine out at least 3 times a week and tote it in the back of my Dakota. The Ultimate fishing machine for a Kayak , definitely worth the cash even if you bought a new one !!


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

oxbeast1210 said:


> That new seat on the Pa will do wonders for ur back its awesome. You also should consider the weight of your kayak especially if you dont own a truck.


What Oscar said about the seat. I've got a fractured vertebrae in my back and it was always painful fishing in my outback. It's a much better day in the PA just based on the seat alone. Save up if you have to, but it's worth it.


----------



## silverbackmac (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree. I have screwed my back up over the years and bulged a few discs. Just had its maiden voyage yesterday (2013 PA 14) it is somewhat of a beast to drag to the water, but in the water its a sea worthy tank. The seat is a fine specimen of engineering marvel along with all the extras a PA packs. It extends your range and time u want to spend fishing. My back wasn't an issue niether was storage our just about anything. I do not regret spending the $ mullah$ one second...


----------



## lastlaugh (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice fellas. I just bought a new pescador 12. After doing a ton of research and talking to knowledgable people like yall, i just couldnt justify the price of the Hobie. The money wasnt the issue; the biggest thing for me is that im only gonna be here till august. I already have orders to San Antonio, TX and there aint a whole lot of water there to take it out. The pescador had a broken seat latch, so the gave it to me for 10% off 499$ list price, then installed me a brand new seat! So, i spent a total of 700$ on a new kayak, composite paddles, auto inflate life vest, 2 scotty pole holder, pelican box, and a pair of those plastice lip grip pliars. Not too bad i dont think.


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

oxbeast1210 said:


> That new seat on the Pa will do wonders for ur back its awesome. You also should consider the weight of your kayak especially if you dont own a truck.
> 
> Honestly though if you have a way transport it easily id go for the Pa.
> Put what u have as a down payment and finance the rest .
> ...




I did the same thing. My wife and I both went through way too many kayaks before getting our Hobies and it has cost us more than buying them first. Bottom line, they are 100% worth it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you don't paddle hobies, especially PA's. you can use the paddle to manuever or land on the beach but your not going far with it. 

the mirage drive makes all the difference. especially if you like to troll or want to go further out. go out to the ARs and all the kayaks are hobies. others are inshore.


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> you don't paddle hobies, especially PA's. you can use the paddle to manuever or land on the beach but your not going far with it.
> 
> the mirage drive makes all the difference. especially if you like to troll or want to go further out. go out to the ARs and all the kayaks are hobies. others are inshore.


what he said ^^ spend the money and get a hobie. i cannot imagine fishing offshore reefs and wrecks with out one. the ability to have both hands on the rod and peddling to counter act the drift of the wreck is priceless. i suggest getting a PA but if money is short get a outback. you can always upgrade the seat on an outback too


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

sounds like you made a good decision, the Pescador is a good kayak, although you could sell that Hobie in August on this forum in less than a week...

auto-inflate PFD? Not too sure about that decision... I think you would be better off with a manual inflate PFD if you ware going to use an inflatable. Plus, you must wear the inflatable at all times. The usual style PFD's only need to be "readily accessible".


----------

